

Open Source 3D Printers challenge giants Stratasys and 3D Systems - Robdr
http://blog.3dhubs.com/post/66187555251/open-source-3d-printers-stand-up-to-giants-stratasys

======
ohwp
I don't think the cheap 3D printers took away market share from leading
companies, just expanded the market because now 3D printing is affordable.

As far as I know only the Ultimaker has the print speed/quality that comes
close to Stratasys and 3D Systems.

